

Ask HN: If you had to remake ratemyprofessors.com, what would you write it in? - dzlobin

I chose the website as an example because what I'm working on would be laid out in a very similar way, and we're not quite sure what to code it in. That said, what would you write it in?
Thanks in advance
======
profquail
I'd go with ASP.NET MVC. Probably one of the less common answers you'll get
here, but I think if you choose one of the more popular and well-supported
options (Rails, Django, ASP.NET MVC, Java) you won't really go wrong.

Just check out each one and pick the one you feel has the best fit for your
coding style. A properly-built site will separate the coding from the style,
so it won't really matter what's underneath.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I'd second ASP.NET - whether you use the MVC framework or just plain old
ASP.NET is up to you.

------
carbon8
Me? Rails. You? Any mainstream framework. Whatever you want. It won't be a
highly technical app so it doesn't really matter, and any mainstream framework
will have the functionality you need. Be wary of anyone saying "[x framework],
for sure." Whether a project like this succeeds or fails will have nothing to
do with the framework you choose.

~~~
slig
Agreed. But my reply was more than just "for sure". I explained why I thought
that.

------
slig
Django, for sure.

The docs are awesome, and it's getting momentum. It's simple to get
started(the admin feature provides you free CRUD), runs on sqlite that's
bundled with python >2.5 and it's written in Python :-)

~~~
dzlobin
I've been thinking about this, I suppose I'm going to definitely put that on
the possible list. Thanks!

------
dzlobin
Is anyone familiar with cakePHP? Would that have any benefit here?

~~~
profquail
If you're familiar with PHP, then it would have the benefit of a low learning
curve. Otherwise, I'd go with something else...what kind of web server are you
going to use (Linux or Windows?)

~~~
dzlobin
I'm familiar with PHP, so I'm not terribly worried about learning a new
framework. I'm just curious what it can bring to the table

~~~
profquail
I'm not too familiar with CakePHP, but there's also CodeIgniter. I found this
fairly detailed comparison when I did a bit of searching:

<http://snook.ca/archives/php/codeigniter_vs_cakephp/>

If you want a bit of templating functionality without using an entire
framework, I sometimes use a less-well-known PHP templating system called
Smarty (<http://www.smarty.net>), which is very easy to get the hang of, and
it's just as fast as using pure PHP (because Smarty actually converts your
templates to plain PHP code).

~~~
dzlobin
Thanks I'm going to look into it, as well as smarty, which looks really
helpful right now

